# ..Fenix PD30 or LED Lenser P7..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

High all..

I know we are all looking foe a cheaper alternative to a Sungun or Brinkmann..

Been on the Candlelight forum looking for a decent torch to the job of looking for swirls and marring..

I am stuck between the Fenix PD30 225 Lumens

Apparently the Lenser P7 has a better spot light and flood focus on it, which my well be better for finding marring in/on the paint..

http://thephotonshop.co.uk/page30.htm










Fenix PD30 LED Torch features

* Cree Premium Q5 (Classic) or R2 (plus) LED with a life of 50,000 hours
* 2 modes with 6 types of output.
* General mode - classic model - 9 lumens (65 hours) - 70 lumens (8 hours) - 117 lumens (4 hours) - SOS signalling. Turbo mode - 220 lumens constant (1.5 hours) - strobe. All figures using CR123A primary batteries.
* General mode - plus R2 model - 10 lumens (65 hours) - 70 lumens (9 hours) - 125 lumens (4 hours) - SOS signalling. Turbo mode - 235 lumens constant (1.5 hours) - strobe. All figures using CR123A primary batteries. 
* 145 metre beam 
* Digitally regulated output maintains constant brightness
* Uses two CR123A lithium batteries, or rechargeable 3/3.7 volt RCR Tenergy or AW batteries
* 118mmm (length) by 21.5mm diameter
* Made from T6 - aircraft grade aluminium
* Premium durable type 111 hard anodized anti abrasive finish
* 49 gram (Classic) 53 gram (Plus) weight (excluding batteries)
* Waterproof to IPX - 8 standard
* Toughened ultra - clear glass lens with anti reflective coating
* Push button tailcap switch
* Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to use as a candle
* Anti - roll body design
* Included accessories : Holster, lanyard, two spare o-rings and a rubber switch boot. (Body clip included with Plus model)

or the LED LEnser P7 200 Lumens ( the new 09 models are 200 lumens where the older model is only 170 lumens ).

http://www.brightlites.co.uk/content/product_view.asp?cid=1&pid=165










Description
The LED Lenser P7 has been designed for professionals who expect only the best. This flashlight is equipped with Advanced Focus System lenses and with the focusing mechanism of the newly-developed Speed Focus. The lamp achieves the same light output as 3 to 4 heavy conventional electric torches. Circular spotlight or sharply focused beam with a range of up to 500 meters - the choice is yours! The P7 has a modular design, a Dynamic Switch (an important feature for police and armed forces), and three different brightness levels. One set of inexpensive batteries provides up to 130 hours of light (in 15% economy mode). Purchase the LED Lenser P7 and you get the best lamp modern lighting technology has to offer.

Features

* Batteries included
* 1 x Super CREE light chip
* 200 lumens
* Dynamic 3 mode switch
* High speed single handed focus system
* supplied with pouch and lanyard
* effective beam range - 711ft

Does anyone here have any advice on either of these torches, both around the £45 mark, which I am happy to pay, also good as a torch when not detailing..

I don't know the kelvin ratings of leds, or the kelvin rating of the sun gun, Isn't daylight arounf 6000k, correct me if I'm wrong..

Thanks ..


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I spent the weekend talking to my girlfriends dad about the sungun. He read tons of stuff from patent stuff to their advertising and worked out what is magic about them (btw, her dad is a retired observatory telescope engineer who got his OBE a few years back for services to astronomy).... its down to three factors (first thing he picked up on was the need for a fan!!!) - so working on that I've just ordered four powerful torches from China, ordered some film filters and know what to do to make an alternative. Torches should be here in the next couple of weeks. Daylight is around 6/6.5 k. If you can hold out for a couple of weeks.....


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Tell me more ..


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got the Fenix and it's a great torch but not fantastic at swirl spotting. The beam is quite narrow and isn't adjustable. In it's max output setting it's a bit over-bright too but I do love it and it's better than nothing. I use it in combination with some strip lights and halogen work lights


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

I can vouch for both the P7, and it's bigger brother the P14.

It has become the torch of choice for us Aircraft Engineers, with about 12 of us buying the P7 as a replacement for our mini-maglites, some of us have both the P7 and P14!

Like you say the focus is brilliant, it enables us to have a wider beam for general walk round duties (i.e looking for defects on the aircraft) and a bright focus for a more detailed examination of anything we find. The wide beam spreads a very even light, not like the maglite. They are very powerful, I can easily light up the fin of the A380 with the P14. It is a little bit bulky (as in short and fat) since the batteries are 4xAAA all fitted in a cartride side by side (like a revolver barrel, rather than fitting them into the barrel one at a time like the maglite) but its still light and easy to carry on your belt. It can take some serious punishment too, I've dropped mine from height on several occasions (like 5 meters high) and its got some chips and scuffs, but it works fine.

At this time of year the batteries last about 2 weeks for the P7 and a month on the P14. Bear in mind this is using it every day, and using cheapy batteries that work provides us with!

It maybe quite pricey, but then you save lots on batteries. 

I havent used it for swirls on a car yet (it lives in my locker and I keep forgetting to take it home at the end of shift :lol but I'm seriously considering getting one for home use (which funnily enough is where my maglite is)

If size is not a problem, then I can recommend the P14 since it is more powerful, takes 4xAA batteries and it lasts a bit longer. They can be as little as 5 to 10 quid more than the P7 depending on where you shop.

Hope this helps


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a P7 which I bought purely for the optics as I use it for swirl spotting only. Very happy with it. It's best used in the refining stage where it will pick up swirls and holograms that halogens won't.

I have a video of it compared to halogens that I can upload if you want?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

spurgen said:


> I have a P7 which I bought purely for the optics as I use it for swirl spotting only. Very happy with it. It's best used in the refining stage where it will pick up swirls and holograms that halogens won't.
> 
> I have a video of it compared to halogens that I can upload if you want?


Thanks, It would be good to see, also, how is it for finding marring..

I'm torn between the LED Lenser and the Fenix, most people say the Fenix is a torch, but not really going to be using it as a torch..


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Go for the Led Lenser. It's very good for swirl and hologram spotting, especially on the wide mode @ full power. If you would like to use th focus'ed beam, take a few steps back (about 2 meters from the car) and it's going to pick up almost everything. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

This is what was written on Candle Powers forum about the P7.

"Overpriced, quality a bit shody, and not nearly as bright as advertised. Like most companies, they measure lumen output at the emitter, instead of where it counts. Namely, out the front. The OTF numbers are accurate. Emitter ratings are always over inflated. Take the number given, and divide by 1/3 or even 1/2 to get a realistic OTF lumen rating.

Gunner12 recommended Fenix. Take a good look at their TK10 and TK11 models. Those will give you the output you want. TK10 works best with primary cells. TK11 with an 18650 rechargeable."


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

The fenix may be better for some things, but it doesn't have the focus system, which is the important part. I was looking at the Fenix lights in the beginning, but had a chat with Paul [email protected], as I could see that he started using led flashlights, and he encouraged me to buy the Led Lenser. And today I wouldn't reconsider the buy.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

There are three variables here at work on any torch;
COlour wavelength
Light intensity
Diffusion

Once these flaming torches arrive from China, I have the wavelength sorted, the light intensity is at the top of the tree so then it is down to the diffusion.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Did a Flying Spur earlier this week, and recorded some video where I'm using it. But it's on my mates computer. I'll try to get hold of it and post it here.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

qstix said:


> This is what was written on Candle Powers forum about the P7.
> 
> "Overpriced, quality a bit shody, and not nearly as bright as advertised. Like most companies, they measure lumen output at the emitter, instead of where it counts. Namely, out the front. The OTF numbers are accurate. Emitter ratings are always over inflated. Take the number given, and divide by 1/3 or even 1/2 to get a realistic OTF lumen rating.
> 
> Gunner12 recommended Fenix. Take a good look at their TK10 and TK11 models. Those will give you the output you want. TK10 works best with primary cells. TK11 with an 18650 rechargeable."


I read up on those forums too before buying. To be honest, what they are using torches for is completely different to swirl spotting. A lot of their criteria of what defines a good torch is not really relevant to me. Also, the lumens or brightness is not the most important thing in swirl spotting.

The video below is my comparison between the P7 and an ordinary halogen. The left side has been corrected, the right untouched (ignore the wetsanded area in the middle). The halogen is actually brighter than the P7 but the P7 picks up far more defects. More importantly it picked up hologramming on the corrected side that the halogen did not.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

From the horses mouth as well, I would definitely consider one now that Mr Dalton has recommended on, as he does know hos stuff, well I hope he does..

I did hear somewhere that its the focus on the torch that you want, where the P7 excels, and the Fenix excels the the in between spot and flood..

I will start another thread asking people to put up pictures of what they use and show examples..

Thanks for the advice.opinions Ebbe..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Spurgen, I think that answers my question.. You posted that while I was typing my last reply..

What batteries do you use, and how long do they last.. what power mode do you use and is it on flood or spot..

Its the Marring/Hologramming which is more important to me for this purchase, don't need to start another thread now..


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

qstix said:


> Thanks Spurgen, I think that answers my question.. You posted that while I was typing my last reply..
> 
> What batteries do you use, and how long do they last.. what power mode do you use and is it on flood or spot..
> 
> Its the Marring/Hologramming which is more important to me for this purchase, don't need to start another thread now..


No problem :thumb: Although a P7 v Fenix comparison would have been better for you but I don't have a Fenix lol.

Only just changed the the original batteries, I just used ordinary alkalines. Really don't know how long they last as of course it depends on how you use it. I would say they last more than enough when using for short bursts like swirl spotting.

Flood with full power in most cases is best. The low setting can be good if you want to have a close up view without blinding yourself though.

The Fenix torches are still popular. I know a lot of detailers use them. Like what was said, I just went for the P7 because of the optics. Having used a few of the traditional torches where 90% of the light is concentrated to the center of the beam and surrounded by a halo, I just found it annoying having to tilt the light on certain angles to get it to work. With the P7 you just point the thing at the panel and you're away :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi again, here's one of the vids using the P7 on the hood of the Flying Spur.



Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Photobucket destroyed the quality though, hope you can live with it.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

save your money (could take 2 months to come though)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14601

pack or 2 of these

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3273

one of these

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1236

and a figure of 8 "getto blaster" mains lead



















250 lumin vs 2xaa mini maglite


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

And what you think about that:

http://www.duracell.com/ie/products-detail-daylite.aspx

I find this:






PLEASE TURN OF THE SOUND OF YOUR COMPUTER...


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

It's the focus system that makes the Led Lensers interesting. It's like horsepower - it's nothing without control. Many of the ultrafire, surefire and fenix torches may be good lights, but they're too bright for detailing. Try the Led Lensers and you would know. It's that simple.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I would go for the Fenix - i've got the L2D and just bought a TK40 and ordered one of the new Quark 123 mini for my key chain (another expensive habit DW got me into!). If you want very small 'always with you' torch with serious power the mini could be an option (it's only 2.3" x 0.8")? Clicky It shipped this week so i'll see how it performs in compared to the L2D.

The L2D works great for swirl spotting, i've not tried the TK40 (i never bought it for that) but will have to give it a shot too. Both torches are great quality, very bright and robust! Take a look on the candle power forum for teh TK40 review/destructive testing one guy did Click Me!

But i have to say i've never used a Lenser torch before....so it's not exactly a balanced review!


----------

